# Wahoo Leader



## fishead (Oct 4, 2007)

*I have mainly used wire while wahoo fishing. I am wondering what pound mono you suggest pulling?*


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I like 300 lb mono. I've VERY rarelybeen cut offusing it I think I get many more strikes than I was getting with wire.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Generally 400. 300 is fine too for Yozuri Bonitas and stuff you're pulling at lower speeds. For some of the highspeed lures, I've got them rigged up to 600 just like a big marlin lure.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Monos all well and good but when targeting Wahoo primarily,I would still just stick with the single strand wire. But then again what do I know,I'm just a Pinfish:reallycrying


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Single strand wire will kink and break and it can wear through really quickly with a fast moving lure so we don't use it anymore. Mono lasts longer and is easier to deal with, plus it has some stretch. That said, there's a billion hooters a year caught on wire so its all up to you!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We rigged ours with 300lb mono and lost about $125 worth of lures in roughly 3 seconds on Sat. So I don't know what to tell you. :reallycrying

Bob


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

we are fairly new out there....only been out 4 times....but we've brought in 5 hoo's an we use 300# mono leader.may be luck but we just seem to get more bites w/mono over wire,single strand just seems to kink too easy.


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

an by the way,i really wish the old man in the sea would calm down,im really itchin to boat another whoo!!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

We fish with 300 mono and have never been cut off.. probably caught 60 wahoo since we switched from wire.. I have been tail whipped on the mainline but that was a result of the leader being too short.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Only been cut off twice in the last couple of years. One was my fault. I fed a lure to a wahoo following after a strike. Watched it go all the way down his throat. 300# has done fine for us. Don't have a clue how many we caught, but, it's been a bunch. BTW, for example, these were all on mono....


----------

